# I cant decide!



## NWD (Jul 22, 2008)

Now that I got my tax return, Ive been yearning to upgrade my bike stable. I have the opportunity to either trade in my litespeed and buy either a C40 or a CLX. I just dont know which way to go. I know the C40 was thee measuring stick in its era, but the CLX is modern design with 10+ more years of technology. Im about 80kgs so I would like a bike that doesnt flex. Would the CLX with its big tubes be truly stiffer than the older C40? Im also a fan of 'classic' lines, while the CLX is undoubtedly modern. I plan to use this as a training bike, crit bike, and pretty much everything all around. Has anyone tried to use fenders on either the C40 or CLX? Because I plan to train on this frame I will have to use fenders next winter during winter training with full fenders (spraying teammates in the face is not kosher).


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

You're joking. 

C40 = traditional geometry; lugged; a legend; top-of-the-line; historical value; looks like a Colnago; Made in Italy

CLX = sloping; Made in Taiwan


----------



## NWD (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, I ended up buying the CLX since it was closer to my proper size and was $500 cheaper. Someday I'll own a C40 or C50, but I guess I should be happy with the Extreme-C I already own as a sunday driver.


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

I probably would've gotten the CLX.. I have a C40... it's good and all... but 10 years later is 10 years later


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Infini said:


> ... but 10 years later is 10 years later


Its like saying a Super or Mexico or Arabesque can't be very good because its old, all three of which I would take anyday over any C40, C50, EP or EPS, or CX-1, CXP etc. etc.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Infini said:


> I probably would've gotten the CLX.. I have a C40... it's good and all... but 10 years later is 10 years later


 I've been told by a Colnago dealer and a bike shop owner who's raced and ridden Colnagos for a long while that the CLX and the C-40 ride very similar. He says if he was unable to see which he was on, he wouldn't be able to tell.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Just chatted with a dude on a EPS during this morning's ride. He still has a C40, C50, and another Colnago frame though I can't remember which (may have been the an Extreme Power, CX1 or CLX) and he was raving about the EPS. He said the front end on the EPS is sooo stiff, he has never felt anything like it on another bike. I also found it interesting he said the C40 was next closest bike to perfection in his opinion.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Ride-Fly said:


> Just chatted with a dude on a EPS during this morning's ride. He still has a C40, C50, and another Colnago frame though I can't remember which (may have been the an Extreme Power, CX1 or CLX) and he was raving about the EPS. He said the front end on the EPS is sooo stiff, he has never felt anything like it on another bike. I also found it interesting he said the C40 was next closest bike to perfection in his opinion.


The stiffness of the front end is due to use of a larger lower bearing race, which is popular these days. But the EPS's is only 1-1/4". Many manufacturers are using even bigger races. For example the Ridleys (and Treks I think) use 1-1/2" lower bearings . It's all part of the bigger-is-better hype. Sadly, what does this do for aerodynamics? It's obvious the aerodynamics of the frame goes down with that big headtube and massive crown shoulders on the fork.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

> Well, I ended up buying the CLX since it was closer to my proper size and was $500 cheaper.


You screwed up.


----------



## NWD (Jul 22, 2008)

icsloppl said:


> You screwed up.


In hindsight, I think youre right. Heck, there was a scratched up EP that sold recently on eBay for not too much more than the CLX I bought. But thats ok, the grass is always greener on the other side. I figure I'll be locking this bike up at work against other bikes and would be kinda sad to lock up an EP at work. I can scratch the CLX and not shed a tear. Though, someone at my work has a really really beat up Master as their commuter. Ive never had a chance to talk to the owner unfortunately.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, I'm one of the strange heretics that really likes the aesthetics of the CLX. I like the looks of traditional geometry, but there's something about the CLX in white that just looks really good to me. I'm thinking about buying one.

Some people believe that it should be a felony to put fenders on a Colnago (not me, by the way).


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

NWD said:


> In hindsight, I think youre right. Heck, there was a scratched up EP that sold recently on eBay for not too much more than the CLX I bought. But thats ok, the grass is always greener on the other side. I figure I'll be locking this bike up at work against other bikes and would be kinda sad to lock up an EP at work. I can scratch the CLX and not shed a tear. Though, someone at my work has a really really beat up Master as their commuter. Ive never had a chance to talk to the owner unfortunately.


You mentioned earlier you plan to train on the frame. Do you race? If so, it's the CLX hand's down. Much stiffer BB and head tube. The C40 has a 1" steerer fork.

Again, it's different strokes for different folks. If you are into collecting, maybe it's the C40 hand's down, if you can find one in good condition.

I would have liked a Mapei in C40, but there was never anything on Ebay in my size, and there are the usual drawbacks with used frames, such as dings, dents, chipped paint, rock chips, frozen BBs, and other niceties the Ebay seller might have left out, such as
stripped water bottle threads. Ti frames are nice, but paint doesn't stick well to Ti, as some owners found out.


----------

